# Samba - Zugriff verweigert

## daniel5

Hallo,

Wenn ich mich vom Windows PC mit dem Drucker verbinden will, wir mir gemeldet: "Zugriff verweigert; keine Verbindung möglich"  

Am Linux PC und am Windows PC bin ich mit dem gleichen User-Namen eingeloggt der das gleiche Passwort hat.

die /etc/samba/smb.conf sieht so aus:

```

# Global parameters

[global]

encrypt passwords = Yes

update encrypted = Yes

map to guest = Bad User

unix password sync = Yes

max log size = 50

socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

printcap name = cups

mangling method = hash2

logon script = logon.bat

logon home = \\%N\%U\profile

domain logons = Yes

os level = 2

domain master = True

wins server = ""

wins support = Yes

printing = cups

print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r

[netlogon]

comment = Logon Share für W95 Clients an Domäne

path = /smbshare/netlogon

browseable = No

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

read only = No

create mask = 0750

directory mask = 0750

browseable = No

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /var/tmp

create mask = 0600

printable = Yes

browseable = Yes

[print$]

comment = NT Printers

path = /tmp

write list = +admins

guest ok = Yes

```

----------

## Beforegod

Kleine Ursache große Wirkung :

Du setzt als 'Guest Account' Bad User was einem Zugriff verweigert zu sich fuehrt.

Erstell einfach einen account der keinerlei Zugriff hat und mappe diesen als Guest!

----------

## daniel5

 *Quote:*   

> erstell einfach einen account der keinerlei Zugriff 

 

also adduser xyuser

 *Quote:*   

> und mappe diesen als Guest!

 

Wie wird das gemacht?

----------

## Beforegod

adduser nutzlos -g nogroup

und mappen : 

```

# Global parameters

[global]

encrypt passwords = Yes

update encrypted = Yes

map to guest = [color=red]nutzlos[/color]

```

----------

## daniel5

Danke, ich hab alles so gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast.

Leider bekomme ich noch immer die Meldung: "Zugriff verweigert; keine Verbindung möglich" 

In mein home Verzeichnis kann ich zugreifen.

----------

## Dimitri

Nur mal rethorisch gefragt: Den Drucker hast Du freigegeben oder?

Dim

----------

## daniel5

Was meinst du mit freigegeben?

Über samba, cups,...?

----------

## Dimitri

Nein ich mein den Drucker über Windows als Netzwerkdrucker freigegeben.

Dim

[Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. hast natürlich recht   :Embarassed:   ]Last edited by Dimitri on Thu Oct 31, 2002 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## daniel5

Der Drucker ist am Linux Rechner angeschlossen. Und der Windows Rechner soll über den Linux Rechner drucken.

Wo muss ich den Drucker am Windows Rechner freigeben, wenn der Drucker nicht am Windows Rechner hängt?

----------

## Beforegod

Du hast Samba aber nach der Änderung schon neu gestartet oder?

----------

## daniel5

ja mit

/etc/init.d/samba stop

und dann

/etc/init.d/samba start

----------

## Beforegod

probier mal bei [printers]

anstatt guest ok = Yes

Public = yes

Samba neustarten mit

/etc/init.d/samba restart

und testen obs geht!

----------

## daniel5

funktioniert leider nicht

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

funtionieren die anderen Shares wie sie sollen?

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## daniel5

ja ich kann in mein /home Verzeichnis zugreifen.

----------

## Beforegod

hmm probier mal folgendes

erstelle ein Verzeichnis /pub/tmp

gib es mit chmod -R 0777 /pub/tmp frei und setz den Pfad für den Drucker drauf und versuch es nochmal (vergiss nicht Samba neu zu starten!)

----------

## daniel5

ok hab ich gemacht.

die smb.conf sieht jetzt so aus

```

# Global parameters

[global]

encrypt passwords = Yes

update encrypted = Yes

map to guest = nutzlos

unix password sync = Yes

max log size = 50

socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

printcap name = cups

mangling method = hash2

logon script = logon.bat

logon home = \\%N\%U\profile

domain logons = Yes

os level = 2

domain master = True

wins server = ""

wins support = Yes

printing = cups

print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r

[netlogon]

comment = Logon Share für W95 Clients an Domäne

path = /smbshare/netlogon

browseable = No

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

read only = No

create mask = 0750

directory mask = 0750

browseable = No

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /pub/tmp

create mask = 0600

printable = Yes

browseable = Yes

[print$]

comment = NT Printers

path = /pub/tmp

write list = +admins

Public = Yes

```

leider hat sich aber nichts verändert

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [printers]
> 
> comment = All Printers
> ...

 

und so sollte es aussehen :

```

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /pub/tmp

create mask = 0600

printable = Yes

public = yes 

```

[/quote]

----------

## daniel5

ok die Änderung hab ich jetzt vorgenommen und dann samba neugestartet

ich bekomme aber noch immer die Meldung: "Zugriff verweigert; keine Verbindung möglich"

----------

## Henning

Hi,

das riecht förmlich nach nicht korrekter Anmeldung in Windows.

Wenn dort nicht die Anmeldung an NT-Domäne konfiguriert ist, kann man sich quasi mit jedem Passwort/User anmelden. Wenn dann auf eine remote Resourece zugegriffen wird übernimmt (je nach Windows-Version) das System diese Daten oder auch nicht. Bei Zugriffen auf Verzeichnisse wird man dann zur Angabe des Passwortes aufgefordert. Bei Druckerzugriffen im allgemeinen nicht.

Unter W98 hat sich bei mir folgendes bewährt. 'Primäre Netzwerkanmeldung' muss auf 'Client für MS-Netzwerke' stehen.

Dann unter 'Client für MS-Netzwerke' -> 'An NT-Domäne anmelden' auswählen.

Der Effekt ist, daß man sich garantiert mit einem gültigen User/Kennwort anmeldet. Steht der Samba Server nicht zur Verfügung, wird dieses ebenfalls gemeldet und man kann sich entscheiden ob man am Windows Client lokal (mit Netzwerk) arbeiten will oder ein neues login versuchen will.

Wenn der Anmeldedialog einfach weggeclickt wird, arbeitet man ohne Netz.

----------

## daniel5

du hast recht, der Windows Rechner ist nicht in der NT-Domäne.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Drucker über Samba im Netzwerk freizugeben, ohne sich am Windows Rechner an der NT-Domäne anzumelden?

----------

## Henning

Wenn du dir jede Menge Ärger einhandeln willst geht das natürlich.

Aber was spricht denn dagegen?

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

die möglichkeit währe den Sambarechner in die gleiche Domäne wie den Windowsrechner zu bringen, allerdings musst Du darauf achten, dass er nicht plötzlich einen auf PDC macht, kann das Netz ganz schön durcheinander bringen.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## daniel5

ich hab in meinen gesammten Netzwerk keine Domäne!

Muss ich jetzt nur weil ich den Drucker über Samba freigeben will, eine Domäne einrichten?

----------

## Altanos

nein, der Sambaserver sollte ja als sogn. Memberserver in eine schon bestehende Domäne aufgenommen werden. Falls keine vorhanden ist, dann kann der Sambaserver auch alls PDC (Primary Domain Controler) agieren. Allerdings müsste das mit dem Drucken auch ohne eine NT-Domäne gehen. 

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## daniel5

Ich hab jetzt in die [global] noch "printer admin = @users" eingetragen.

Jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert; keine Verbindung möglich" nicht mehr.

Aber der Drucker druckt nicht wenn ich am Windows PC eine Datei ausdrucken will. Der Drucker lässt sich aber am Windows PC installieren.

In den /var/log/samb/... gibt es dazu aber keine Meldung.

----------

## Henning

Ähm,

langsam blicke ich nicht mehr durch. In deiner Config steht doch, daß der Samba Server für Win95/98 Clients als Domain Logon Server laufen soll.

Im übrigen ist das hier alles rätselraten. Es ist ja nicht eimal klar unter welchen Betriessystemen deine Clients laufen. Windows ist eben nicht Windows, sondern lediglich der Name für die Mehrzahl von Fenster !!!!!!!!

----------

## daniel5

Ich will nur, dass ich von Windows XP PCs auf dem Drucker vom Linux PC drucken kann. Ohne einem Domain Logon Server.

----------

## Altanos

Handelt es sich dabei um Windows XP Home oder Professionell? Denn die Homeedtition kann keine Domänen logins. Da bleibt nur Samba in einen Peer to Peer Modus zu schalten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global] 
> 
> encrypt passwords = Yes 
> ...

 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal domain master = True entfernen, bzw auf False setzen, ausserdem domain logons = Yes entfernen oder als No setzen. wins support ist auch nicht nötig. Falls Du eine Arbeitsgruppe unter Windows eingerichtet hast, solltest Du auch workgroup = WINDOWSARBEITSGRUPPE setzen. Dann kannst Du noch security = user oder  security = share setzen.

Bei security = user brauchst Du nur einmal einen Login auf den Sambaserver über Windows machen. Bei share musst Du pro Freigabe eine Passwortabfrage über Dich ergehen lassen, auser es sind auf die Einzelnen Shares keine Passwörter gesetzt.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir damit weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## daniel5

Windows XP Professionell

smb.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Global parameters
> 
> [global]
> ...

 

Der Drucker druckt nicht wenn ich am Windows PC eine Datei ausdrucken will. Der Drucker lässt sich aber am Windows PC installieren.

In den /var/log/samb/... gibt es dazu aber keine Meldung.

----------

## Altanos

Bleiben die Druckaufträge in der Druckerwarteschlange von Windows erhalten?

Hast Du schon mal ausprobiert ob Linux überhaupt drucken kann? Hatte selber schon mal das Problem dass nach einem Update von CUPS mein Drucker nicht mehr drucken wollte und alle Aufträge einfach im Nirwana verschwunden sind.

Gruß

Altanoa

----------

## daniel5

am Linux PC kann ich ohne Probleme drucken, am Windows PC werden die Druckaufträge übers Netz versendet. Werden aber nicht gedruckt.

----------

## daniel5

hier noch die logs vom cups:

cat /var/log/cups/error_log:

E [01/Nov/2002:13:16:02 +0100] print_job: Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!

----------

## plate

Wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht, ist das ein Problem, das Du am Windows-Rechner aus der Welt schaffen kannst. In den Eigenschaften des Druckers auf "Druckerwarteschlange benutzen" oder so aehnlich wechseln, nicht "direkt auf Printer ausgeben" oder wie immer das auf Deutsch heisst (mein W2K ist japanisch...)

----------

## daniel5

Die Eigenschaften von meinem Drucker am Windows PC schauen so aus http://my.miccom.cc/hansaplast/drucker.JPG

----------

## firefly

hi

stell mal die erweiterten druckfunktionen ab denn das funktioniert nur mit local angeschlossenen(soweit ich weis).

----------

## Sandlord

Blode Frage aber :

hast du eigentlich eine gültige /etc/smbpasswd oder

/etc/samba/smbpasswd ?

Füge einen user mit  smbpasswd -a [username]  ein ...

Könnte ja sein ...

Gruß,

Roman Himmes

----------

